# N95 thoughts



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I always felt that N95's masks were overrated, although better than nothing. Anybody else? Some brands better than others, but still.... 

I never could get a tight enough seal, no matter how I pinched the nose so probably ended up breathing some past the edges (dust on face shows that sometimes). Also had issues with fogging up my lenses.

Time to redesign those things, imho.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I've never been able to wear safety glasses or sun glasses with dust masks, they immediately fog up. I always figured some air got around the edges, especially with my permanent stubble but it has to be significantly better than without it. That being said I can't find any masks anywhere anymore so it's irrelevant, I'm relying 100% on my lungs to filter everything out.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Same here I never thought they did much since they left major gaps 
the fiber medical masks are very different much tighter to your moth and nose. If you wear glasses the glasses hold it closer to your face

If I need a mask I wear the full or half face with the cartridges


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I use the good 3M professional masks with the replaceable canisters. With my beard I need something that seal fairly well.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I have a PAPR I use in nasty crawlspaces when I have to push insulation back up.

Otherwise I use a 3M half mask.

The disposable masks are pretty worthless in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

N95 is what's issued to medical personnel. 

My neighbor is a nurse in middle of chittfest they've been using bandannas forfuksak.
I offered to give her an extra respirator with n95 as p100 filter's. She said they wont allow anything but n95 mask... I said what about the bandanas....huh

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

rrk said:


> Same here I never thought they did much since they left major gaps
> 
> the fiber medical masks are very different much tighter to your moth and nose. If you wear glasses the glasses hold it closer to your face
> 
> ...


Full face is the way to go. Have any of you seen the fancy full face with air hose and some type of air pump attached. There pretty slick. Wood turners wear them 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I use the masks that use these:


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Big Johnson said:


> I use the masks that use these:


P100 means 100% zero pass thru. N95 is 95% no pass thru. P100 is lil harder to breath thru Cleary you've adapted. P100's cover all silica lead fumes vapors chemicals just about everything. Unless you're in ito real chemicals as in chemist type of work.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> I use the masks that use these:


Those are what I use too.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

CityDecks said:


> P100 means 100% zero pass thru. N95 is 95% no pass thru. P100 is lil harder to breath thru Cleary you've adapted. P100's cover all silica lead fumes vapors chemicals just about everything. Unless you're in ito real chemicals as in chemist type of work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


After doing a lot of painting (especially ceilings) when I take them off I can really tell how laboriously I had been breathing. I’ll usually just vacuum the filters then stick them back on.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

If I go up a set of stairs after they’re good and clogged I get super winded. Fun stuff.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

PAPR











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> PAPR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wanting one of those. Do you use one or have any details or recommendations? 

Probably not something I can buy any time soon.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I prefer N100 dust masks.

They seal better and don't fog up my glasses. The ones I have also have an exhale valve so they run cool. The N95's when I use them and can't see, I end up removing the mask.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

tgeb said:


> I prefer N100 dust masks.
> 
> They seal better and don't fog up my glasses. The ones I have also have an exhale valve so they run cool. The N95's when I use them and can't see, I end up removing the mask.


Interesting. Never new they made p100 in dust mask style. 
Not like I can run out and get one..

Any body try to masks? I ha vfc e not just curious. At about 30bucks it's kinda of pricey and think I would loose or never go out of my way order new filters. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't use paper masks either, they never work great.

I've seen these ones, they look comfy enough.


https://www.jcsmithinc.com/safety-e...e-p100-half-mask-respirator-small-medium.html


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

NYCB said:


> I can't use paper masks either, they never work great.
> 
> I've seen these ones, they look comfy enough.
> 
> ...


Just recently noticed that new style. Not like we can any. But I'll put it on my list. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> Just recently noticed that new style. Not like we can any. But I'll put it on my list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Just saw video on Amazon. They have a nice case to clip on / off very compact. I'm definitely getting when all this non6is over and there available. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CityDecks said:


> Just recently noticed that new style. Not like we can any. But I'll put it on my list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I really only keep organic vapor masks now, for sealer and other nasty stuff.

I wet cut pretty much everything and just deal with the mess, I'm so sick of dust all over the place.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> Just saw video on Amazon. They have a nice case to clip on / off very compact. I'm definitely getting when all this non6is over and there available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


http://www.gvs.com/product-line/5/28

Very well thought out line of mask. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

CityDecks said:


> Interesting. Never new they made p100 in dust mask style.
> Not like I can run out and get one..
> 
> Any body try to masks? I ha vfc e not just curious. At about 30bucks it's kinda of pricey and think I would loose or never go out of my way order new filters.
> ...


I’m sure two masks would just fog up your glasses twice as much.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

CityDecks said:


> http://www.gvs.com/product-line/5/28
> 
> Very well thought out line of mask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



I picked up one of those a few months back. It is a really nice mask. I wore mine the entire day yesterday doing demo on a bathroom. They are surprisingly light to wear


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

There’s tons of masks available on eBay and lots of them aren’t at inflated prices.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Golden view said:


> I've been wanting one of those. Do you use one or have any details or recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not something I can buy any time soon.




EBay. I think I paid about 800 for masks, extra filters, and chargers.

You have to make sure to get a charger, it seemed like many of the deals didn’t have chargers.

The full face is great, to keep the fiberglass out of your eyes. It never fogs up because the motor blows filtered air on the lens.


They used to be made by Racal, now they are a 3M product. Racal chargers will work but I doubt Racal batteries, being old and ni-cad, would work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Mordekyle said:


> EBay. I think I paid about 800 for masks, extra filters, and chargers.
> 
> You have to make sure to get a charger, it seemed like many of the deals didn’t have chargers.
> 
> ...


What's new cost . I've seen the models where they have run behind you and in fanny pack. No filter's on face 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Found it

Less hard hat and curtain.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

CityDecks said:


> What's new cost . I've seen the models where they have run behind you and in fanny pack. No filter's on face
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk













The disadvantage with the belt pack is the length of the hose is like mama bear’s or papa bear‘s- either too long or too short. Belt packs or batteries tend to slide around on a belt worn over tyvek. Plus, you can smell your own farts. Supercharged in your face.

The weight and bulk of a nose mounted motor and filter is not bad.

It depends how you would use it: I like mine because of crawlspaces.

If you were coping MDF with a grinder while standing up, a belt pack/hood may be fine.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> PAPR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to get a proper spray booth one day, where did you find one of those at and are they normally 2 grand?

Edit, Nevermind, I'm an idiot should have kept reading.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Deckhead said:


> I'd like to get a proper spray booth one day, where did you find one of those at and are they normally 2 grand?
> 
> Edit, Nevermind, I'm an idiot should have kept reading.


Gvs has some really nice mask. Check out there web site they a really neat model for spraying. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckEV509 (May 10, 2018)

N95 are respirator masks which block respirable particulates from being inhaled. Respirable means "small enough to make it to your lungs". It's great for dealing with concrete dust and asbestos.

As for virus protection, it will protect the wearer from inhaling a virus, but the handy dandy exhaust vent let's all the viruses out.

And I learned from a veterinarian that a strip of medical tape across the top can block carbon dioxide from fogging up glasses.


----------



## Slade (Feb 19, 2021)

I've been through mask after mask. Finally I found the SavageShield Mask. The seal is tight and my glasses no longer fog. This is a big deal for me. The mask is reusable, I just replace the filter once a week and I was able to save $10.00 with coupon code SSTG10


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Don’t most spammers have the courtesy to hyperlink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

